# VOX REMOTE D403 Error Code: Not Solved



## GardenBear (Feb 9, 2018)

Going on three months now of TiVo telling me ongoing issue anyone figure this out yet the box remote still does not communicate with the server even though the ports are all open and everything is connected properly

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

